# PSE Kingfisher



## CJ5 (Dec 18, 2005)

Addict..........I just recieved a Kingfisher that I bought for a "beater" for bowfishing. I cant help with the specs because mine had no manual, directions, or anything in the box. The supplied string string braced the bow around 8.25 which I figured would be close. In the absence of any specs, I thought I'd just find where it was the least twangy and leave it there. The factory string is a crappy machine tied affair with loose servings on the end loops which will have to be replaced. Mine feels a bit lighter than the specified 50 lbs. too, although I havent scaled it. I didnt expect too much for $109.00 but like you I think at least they could supply minimum specs.
All this being said, it feels solid, my accessories mounted easily, and it throws a fish arrow pretty hard.


----------



## Abel (Jun 2, 2004)

The best thing to do is forget that you even heard of a PSE Kingfisher. There are too many quality bows out there to waste time on a Kingfisher or Coyote.


----------



## Trevelyn1015 (Mar 15, 2006)

I just bought this bow, as my entrance into bowfishing...

I like it, for me. I can pretty much hit what I want to hit within 10-25 feet.

That's all I need for now.

We'll see how well it works this week/end when I go bowfishing...


----------



## CJ5 (Dec 18, 2005)

Sure.........there are definitely better bows out there, but the law of diminishing returns kicks in at some point, at least for me. If its cheap, rugged, mounts accessories easily, and shoots well what else is needed? Time will tell as far as long term durability or problems, but so far this bow fills the niche it was intented to. Anyway, if problems do develop later on, I'm not out too much money, and in the meantime I dont worry about banging it around in the boat .


----------



## PineLander (Oct 28, 2003)

For whatever reason you're looking at buying that bow, I think you would do well to take a look at Quinn recurves. They are metal riser bows also and have all the threaded stuff for accessories. The Stingray is specifically for bowfishing and the Stallion is a good hunting bow. You would probably like the price too. I looked at a Kingfisher at Gander Mtn. last week just out of curiosity. The limbs stacked quite a bit past 28" compared to my Stallion and didn't care for the riser design, a bit too reflexed for my taste.... I don't like reflex design in a recurve riser.


----------



## CJ5 (Dec 18, 2005)

I never thought of the Kingfisher riser as being reflexed. The Coyote yes, but not the Kingfisher. I haven't experienced a noticeable amount of stacking at 29" with mine, which feels lighter than the 50 lbs. on the limbs. But, it may be that its actually not pulling what its supposed to. I suppose I shouldnt expect much accuracy for the price though.


----------



## PineLander (Oct 28, 2003)

I could be mistaken, but I'm fairly certain it was a Kingfisher. Not an extreme reflex, but more so than the recurves I prefer. I know the Coyote is extremely reflexed. I know that I did like grip on the Kingfisher, very small and slim. 

Guess it depends on what the measure of "stacking" really means. When you get used to recurve limbs that don't increase more than 2.5# through 30", it's difficult to like anything else. Maybe I have it wrong, maybe stacking means that poundage increase stops altogether and it hits the "wall"?

Accuracy for the price? To the contrary, and I think you might me baiting me on that one, but I'll take the hook.... there are very low-priced bows that can outperform and outshoot our own abilities, just as there are expensive bows that provide the same.

A friend of mine said one of his buddies came to visit the other day with a Kingfisher in hand. He said the bow shot very accurately, but also noted that the limbs' feel and performance were not up to par with the bow he was shooting. But, it's hard to be beat the performance of a set of Sky limbs. He also mentioned that the Kingfisher's limbs did not have as much recurve in them as most others. Which in turn made the bow a very quiet one because of less string laying down on limb.


----------



## CJ5 (Dec 18, 2005)

Pinelander..........I wasn't trying to bait you. Maybe I should have been more clear as to what I meant. The "accuracy" I was referring to was how much effort PSE might actually put into hitting the target weight with such a cheap bow. As I said, I suspect mine is pulling less than what its supposed to, although I havent scaled it and probably wont bother. I didnt mean that a bow has to be expensive to have great performance. You and I both know that the Quinns blow that theory completely out of the water. My definition of stacking is the same as everyone else's: An inordinate increase in poundage as the draw length increases, and I haven't noticed it at my draw (29). But again, I may just not be percieving it because the bow feels lighter than 50 lbs. In any case, I doubt I'll be doing any draw/force testing or comparisons with high end ILF limbs . Not for a bow intended to lob a fish arrow a few yards, which it does well. I'm still not seeing the reflexed riser, so I guess we'll have to disagree on that.


----------



## PineLander (Oct 28, 2003)

The dang thing was hanging all cabled/locked up (only recurve in the place). I was able to draw it easy enough, but I guess I didn't really study the riser profile as close as I usually do, so I do believe you that it really isn't a reflex design because I know that you know this stuff as well anybody. Sorry if I provided some information about the Kingfisher that wasn't very accurate. I know for sure that grip is a nice one. Kind of nice having a bow you can slop around with, bang around, and still gets the job done as well as any other.


----------



## CJ5 (Dec 18, 2005)

No problem Pinelander. I hope I didnt seem like a [email protected]$$ with my post, as I didnt mean to. You know how it is with keyboards and inflection. As for knowledge, I respect yours very much and feel its greater than mine, FWIW. Yeah, for a bang around bow, this one will hopefully be OK. Now i just need to go shoot some fish with it .


----------

